# Help with Dosing Iron and EI



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Okay, for dosing Iron, would it work if I ordered the Iron chelate 10% mix from aquariumfertilizer.com and just dosed that vs flourish Iron?

I've got the formula for EI - however, do you dose in front of your power head? filters? just scatter around?


----------



## Riiz (Jul 19, 2008)

The chelated Iron mix will last years. As for dry EI dosing, I just dump the ferts in front of a filter outlet. I try to dose an hour before lights turn so that the nutrients are in the water column ready to go, plus the added bonus, is that since its still dark, the fish dont see it enough to try and eat it, as much.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Anyone have a formula for mixing the iron into a solution for dosing?


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

I was going to mix up some iron chelate too. Would be interested to hear what people say. I would think you just have to figure out a concentration of solution and then dose according to how much you want for each dosage.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

The package from AquariumFerts shows the mix to be 1 part iron to 9 parts distilled water. However, I am not really sure what that equates to in measurements. Hopefully we can both learn on this one


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

You can use the fertilator
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilator.php

For example if you have a 20 gallon aquarium and enter in 50 grams of Iron 10% chelate it comes up to 66.04ppm

If you put 50 grams into a liter of water then each mL you add to the 20 gallons will be .066 ppm iron.
(66.04/1000mL)

this is just an example to show how to calculate how much you would add based on how many grams you put in a liter.

Does this make sense?


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Also see here...http://www.barrreport.com/general-plant-topics/3094-iron-chelate.html


----------

